

Ask HN: Advice on creating a "How to video" like Dropbox...DIY style - samp615

I love Dropbox's "how to video" on their homepage. Its clean and simple. Is this a simple stop and shoot style video? I am trying to create one of these videos for my startup but I cannot afford the $3,000-10,000 so I plan on making one on my own.<p>Thoughts?
======
mpxl
Check out Powtoon <http://www.powtoon.com/> I've had it on my list of things
to try for simple "how to" videos. Looks very easy to get started.

